# Venezuela's Megathread - The Plains - Los Llanos



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

^^ Tostones! :happy: 

Estos paisajes son impresionantes y Venezuela tiene un patrimonio natural increiblemente diverso. Gracias por mostrarnoslos. 

These vistas are very impressive and Venezual has a very diverse natural heritages. Thanks for showing them to us!


----------



## Reina Pepiada (Jun 9, 2006)

*PARQUE NACIONAL "SANTOS LUZARDO" CINARUCO-CAPANAPARO O RUTA DE GALLEGOS
Ubicado en el Estado Apure, en los llanos bajos occidentales. En sus 584.368 hectáreas se encuentran formaciones de vegetación que corresponden al bosque de galería, morichales y sabanas. Tiene un régimen de lluvias estacionales que generan inundaciones anuales que forman una gran cuña de agua entre los ríos Orinoco, Cinaruco y Capanaparo.
Las Galeras del Cinaruco, ubicadas en el Este Parque, son las únicas formaciones montañosas en Apure. En sus rocas, pertenecientes a las areniscas más antiguas emergidas en el planeta, se puede observar, además de pictografías indígenas, un interesante paisaje que contrasta con la inmensidad de la sabana.
De gran importancia dentro del Parque es el monumento a Marisela, personaje de la novela “Doña Bárbara”, del famoso escritor Venezolano Rómulo Gallegos.
En la zona de sabana, también contrastan médanos, entre los que destacan las dunas rojizas del Capanaparo, los morichales, los ríos y los bosques de galería. Los caños navegables son de especial interés para observar sus numerosos cardúmenes de pabones (pez de muy rica carne), al igual que su variada y colorida avifauna.
Para visitar el Parque hay que tomar la carretera San Fernando de Apure, San Juan de Payara, Puerto Páez, comenzando en el paso de Chalana en La Macanilla, a la margen del Río Capanaparo, hasta el otro paso en el Río Cinaruco.*








































Rio Capanaparo








MEDANOS DE APURE


----------



## Alvaro0127 (Sep 1, 2004)

Beautiful Thread :yes:


----------



## [Jmlr] (Aug 31, 2006)

se me erizan los bellos al ver estas fotos! que espectacular, Venezuela es unica. La tierra de las mil maravillas :eek2: 

Que buen trabajo Reina Pepiada felicitaciones!


----------



## Reina Pepiada (Jun 9, 2006)

***************PIRAÑAS***************


----------



## Reina Pepiada (Jun 9, 2006)

REFUGIO DE FAUNA SILVESTRE CAÑO GUARITICO









Este refugio de fauna silvestre fue creado por el Decreto 2.702 del 11 de enero de 1989, según Gaceta Oficial Nº 34.188 del 30 de marzo de 1989, y abarca una extensión aproximada de 9.300 ha (representa 12,21% de la superficie nacional ocupada por los RFS, aproximadamente) en el estado Apure. Se creó con el propósito de garantizar la protección, conservación y propagación de especies de la fauna silvestre y acuática, con especial atención en las especies amenazadas, ya sean residentes o migratorias. Uno de sus objetivos específicos es asegurar la protección del hábitat del caimán del Orinoco (Crocodylus intermedius) y del perro de agua (Pteronura brasiliensis), especies consideradas En Peligro en la Lista Roja de la Fauna Venezolana (Rodríguez y Rojas-Suárez, 1995). En el tramo medio del caño existe una duna conocida como Médano Blanco, que interrumpe el flujo de agua en la temporada seca, asegurando la permanencia de pozos que pueden alcanzar una profundidad de 10 metros, lo que garantiza la supervivencia de pequeños grupos de toninas, Inia geoffrensis .



REFUGIO DE FAUNA SILVESTRE ESTERO DE CHIRIGUARE



Este refugio de fauna silvestre fue creado por el Decreto 109, según Gaceta Oficial Nº 30.408 del 27 de mayo de 1974. Con un área inicial de 22.800 ha (Aponte, 1993), actualmente cuenta con 32.169 ha (representa 42,24% de la superficie nacional ocupada por los RFS, aproximadamente) en el estado Portuguesa. Conserva un dinámico y frágil ecosistema, cuyo paisaje está dominado por singulares esteros e innumerables lagunas que se convierten en espacios vitales que brindan refugio a distintas especies de la fauna llanera y aves migratorias. 

El RFS Estero de Chiriguare presenta un alto grado de intervención en un área que supera 70% de su territorio, razón por la que se encuentra en una situación crítica.Entre las principales amenazas que enfrenta el refugio, es necesario señalar el avance desmedido de la frontera agrícola, la cacería furtiva, la extracción de madera y el cambio del régimen hídrico producto de la modificación de los cauces naturales de los caños que aportan agua a las lagunas durante la temporada lluviosa, actividad que se registra desde el año 1978.

En este refugio están presentes las siguientes unidades de vegetación: 

* Bosques Ribereños Semi-deciduos.
* Sabanas Arboladas.
Sabanas Abiertas Inundables.


REFUGIO DE FAUNA SILVESTRE DE LA TORTUGA ARRAU










Este refugio de fauna silvestre fue creado por el Decreto 271 del 07 de junio de 1989, en la Gaceta Oficial Nº 4.106 Extraordinario del 09 de junio de 1989, y abarca una extensión aproximada de 17.431 ha (representa 22,89% de la superficie nacional ocupada por los RFS, aproximadamente) en los estados Apure y Bolívar. Dicho refugio, en conjunto con el parque nacional Santos Luzardo, protege las principales playas de reproducción de la tortuga Arrau (Podocnemis expansa) en la cuenca media del río Orinoco; esta especie se encuentra En Peligro Crítico debido a la sobreexplotación de sus poblaciones, que son utilizadas como fuente de alimento y extracción de subproductos. Adicionalmente, garantiza la protección de variadas poblaciones de mamíferos acuáticos amenazados e incluye la unidad de vegetación Bosques Ribereños Estacionalmente Inundables.


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Amazing!


----------



## Reina Pepiada (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## ERIKA ALVARADO (Jul 6, 2011)

*aves migratorias*

hola, vivo en cabudare, municicipio palavecino estado lara, ayer encontre un ave muerta en mi patio, me llamo la atencion porque nunca la habia visto, era bellisimo de color azul como degradado, pico rojo y amarillo y con patas grandes y amarillas, comence a buscar imagenes en google y despues de intentar con varias palabras claves la que me dio el resultado que buscaba fue precisamente el titulo de mi escrito, resulto que se trataba de una tingua azul, polla azul o porphiryo martinica, al parecer vuela cortas distancias y en invierno migra hacia los humedales y aqui no hay ninguno... supongo que tal vez provenga o se diriguia hacia Falcon donde si hay areas ramsar...entre una cosa y otra me llamo la atencion muchos enlaces de noticias de bogota educando a sus ciudadanos para cuidar a estas bellas aves que al parecer llegan hasta alla a un humedal que se llama precisamente tingua azul en el sector Timiza. Aqui eso no pasa, ni con el cardenalito, ave endemica de la region, no existe esa cultura de educacion hacia la conservacion y algunos los capturan y los venden o los mantienen como mascotas exoticas...mi visitante lamentablemente no llego a su destino con vida pero si ubiese aterrizado viva en otro lugar estoy segura de que la ubiesen capturado porque como dije no existe una cultura de conservacion de la fauna silvestre...SILVESTRE.


----------



## ERIKA ALVARADO (Jul 6, 2011)

ERIKA ALVARADO said:


> hola, vivo en cabudare, municicipio palavecino estado lara, ayer encontre un ave muerta en mi patio, me llamo la atencion porque nunca la habia visto, era bellisimo de color azul como degradado, pico rojo y amarillo y con patas grandes y amarillas, comence a buscar imagenes en google y despues de intentar con varias palabras claves la que me dio el resultado que buscaba fue precisamente el titulo de mi escrito, resulto que se trataba de una tingua azul, polla azul o porphiryo martinica, al parecer vuela cortas distancias y en invierno migra hacia los humedales y aqui no hay ninguno... supongo que tal vez provenga o se diriguia hacia Falcon donde si hay areas ramsar...entre una cosa y otra me llamo la atencion muchos enlaces de noticias de bogota educando a sus ciudadanos para cuidar a estas bellas aves que al parecer llegan hasta alla a un humedal que se llama precisamente tingua azul en el sector Timiza. Aqui eso no pasa, ni con el cardenalito, ave endemica de la region, no existe esa cultura de educacion hacia la conservacion y algunos los capturan y los venden o los mantienen como mascotas exoticas...mi visitante lamentablemente no llego a su destino con vida pero si ubiese aterrizado viva en otro lugar estoy segura de que la ubiesen capturado porque como dije no existe una cultura de conservacion de la fauna silvestre...SILVESTRE.


ME ENCANTA ESCUCHAR EL CD DE ARJONA YA LOS DISCOS NO EXISTEN XD


----------

